# Cannon Jan. 29, 2014



## Abubob (Jan 29, 2014)

*Date(s) Skied:* January 29, 2014


*Resort or Ski Area:* Cannon


*Conditions:* Machine Groomed, a bit of natural and Awesome


*Trip Report:* The day started cold. -5ºF when I got up. By the time we reached Cannon it had warmed to a balmy +5ºF. But the wind was calm and it was sunny with barely a cloud in the sky. It was a beautiful day to be out.


We just headed straight for the top. We stuck to groomers but my buddy being used to Ragged found all the challenge he could handle. Once he found that the snow wasn't completely hardpack he could let loose. There was some natural around the edges which was fun to dip into in Rocket. Vista Way was open - all natural - well skied but still very skiable. I also heard that Mittersill was very nice. Didn’t go over there myself but the report came from a reliable source.


Snow Guns were going under the Peabody chair all day so there will be plenty of soft snow on the lower mountain. A good dump would set Cannon up real good. 

Video to come.




GOPR1374 by Bob Misu, on Flickr




GOPR1361 by Bob Misu, on Flickr




GOPR1359 by Bob Misu, on Flickr


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 29, 2014)

Looks great. Can't wait to check things out on Sunday. For whatever reason I've never been


----------



## Abubob (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## Cannonball (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice! Thanks for the update


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 30, 2014)

Yes thanks for the update, cant wait to get there tomorrow morning.....and Sunday !


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice Vid, Skylight and Vista way .....?
Skylight looked very good and Vista had some obstacles you could easily aviod....


----------



## Puck it (Jan 30, 2014)

JDMRoma said:


> Nice Vid, Skylight and Vista way .....?
> Skylight looked very good and Vista had some obstacles you could easily aviod....




That was Upper Ravine not Skylight.  Typical Vista conditions.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 30, 2014)

Skylight, Upper Ravine and Upper Cannon all had similar conditions. As did Rocket and Avalanche. Everything I tried skied well.


----------



## C-Rex (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm really thinking about going up Sunday, but I'm doing Berkshire East Friday night, then Mount Snow on Saturday.  I'm not sure if I'm up for the drive, but if I can catch a ride, I'll be there.


----------



## jaysunn (Jan 30, 2014)

Awesome vid and pics, love ripping on good snow/groomers.


----------



## skian (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks for the report and the pictures


----------



## Abubob (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks, everyone for the compliments. It keeps me posting. I've been away from Cannon for too long. I'll be back in a couple weeks for another NH residents day. Hopefully by then some of the natural trails will be in even better shape.


----------

